
Aubrey de Grey: scientist who says humans can live for 1,000 years - stephenc_c_
https://www.ft.com/content/238cc916-e935-11e6-967b-c88452263daf
======
teyc
Great. You get to retire when you are 965 year old.

------
Frogolocalypse
Paywall

